# My Pouter



## Fouderi (May 20, 2009)

Hello 

These are pictures of my POUTER


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

They're beautiful. The very definite colors on them make them look nice together.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what kind of pouter are those?......I love them!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW........such vibrant colors! I love the blues..........very nice.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

WOW - beautiful pigeons! The colors are so striking.

What type birds occupy the wire cages? Looks like you have a lot.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are those Ghent Pouters? Reversewings? Blah, I can't remember. There's so many different kinds of pouters and croppers 


Your birds are very pretty  So uniform, almost like clones of each other! Are those finches I see in those other cages?


----------



## Fouderi (May 20, 2009)

Hello

those are Reversewing Pouter 

http://www.angelfire.com/ia/npcc/

BEST REGARDS .


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

I like your set up. great job!


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

amaizing reverswing pouter but u missed the black ones r so bright ...have u got any 4 sale?


----------



## markymark (Dec 26, 2007)

grate birds mate i got one pair of them im looking for anouther pair,but they hard to find it took me 12 months to get the pair i got now. i sent you a pm mate


----------



## judie (May 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness... They're beautiful! They are so elegant looking.


----------



## markymark (Dec 26, 2007)

i got another pair on monday they sure grate birds


----------



## Fouderi (May 20, 2009)

Thank you for comment


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

how do u know which one is which? lol
nice pigeons


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous birds


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow.........superb !!!


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

lol they look smaller then my only pomeranian pouter hen but thats only pics lol


----------

